# how much HP can a stock mkv GTI engine block hold?



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

anyone know at all? im thinking about going bigger turbo and i was curious.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: how much HP can a stock mkv GTI engine block hold? (ryangti)*

rods for anything over 350 wheel...
I think the mega HP USP car and JC's car used stock pistons... (can't remember)
What kind of power are you looking for?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: how much HP can a stock mkv GTI engine block hold? (yvrnycracer)*

[email protected] uses aftermarket rods and stock pistons, i use aftermarket rods and pistons, greg has proven stock pistons are good for over 600whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Saw johnmkv make 400wheel on stock block.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

999hp
assuming you have supporting internals


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

DAMN! 400whp on a stock block? thats def pushing it. im assuming he doesnt have a stock clutch... i was looking at the GT35R for a bigger turbo for mine. what does he have in his?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ryangti)*

john uses a 3071 at like 21psi i beleive, i was using the 3071 at 27-28psi to make 510whp on 93oct and water/meth, i wouldn't do a 35R unless you like a little bit of lag like i do, or you are looking for a 600-700whp setup


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_john uses a 3071 at like 21psi i beleive, i was using the 3071 at 27-28psi to make 510whp on 93oct and water/meth, i wouldn't do a 35R unless you like a little bit of lag like i do, or you are looking for a 600-700whp setup

And a 600-700whp setup is not something that one could call a reliable daily driver...








If you search through the archives/older threads [email protected] has a 35 series turbo on his car... 
I would say something that big is more for bragging rights than anything...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

their is not reason why with rods 600 or even 700whp can't be reliable, i drive my car all the time, i installed my big turbo kit when my car had a litle under 10k on it, now i have 25k on it
i plan on putting my turbo to use to it's full potential and my turbo is actually bigger than chris's







but both his and my turbo are both 700whp capable


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: how much HP can a stock mkv GTI engine block hold? (yvrnycracer)*

i want everyday reliable power since its my everyday driver but i run it moderately hard on the weekends cause it has an unsatisfiable hunger for hondas.







i think id be happy with 300whp. im going for that when i put my downpipe on and front mount and getting it protuned on the dyno.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_their is not reason why with rods 600 or even 700whp can't be reliable, i drive my car all the time, i installed my big turbo kit when my car had a litle under 10k on it, now i have 25k on it
i plan on putting my turbo to use to it's full potential and my turbo is actually bigger than chris's







but both his and my turbo are both 700whp capable

As soon as my DSG can handle it... I will put that to the test...








And what is the new turbo










_Modified by yvrnycracer at 7:03 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: how much HP can a stock mkv GTI engine block hold? (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_i want everyday reliable power since its my everyday driver but i run it moderately hard on the weekends cause it has an unsatisfiable hunger for hondas.







i think id be happy with 300whp. im going for that when i put my downpipe on and front mount and getting it protuned on the dyno.

Stage 2+ spraying meth running an advance (revo) or 100 octane (APR) file... you should eat them up pretty good... (on the track of course







)
if you want 300whp... a K04 should do the trick!


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: how much HP can a stock mkv GTI engine block hold? (yvrnycracer)*

yesssss i was thinking K04 too is that just a straight up replacement for the K03? like i wouldnt need anything but the turbo itself? sorry if thats a dumb question im kinda new to the car scene.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: how much HP can a stock mkv GTI engine block hold? (ryangti)*

No you would need a whole kit... 
See Eurojet, APR, AWE, Oettinger etc etc...


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
As soon as my DSG can handle it... I will put that to the test...








And what is the new turbo









_Modified by yvrnycracer at 7:03 PM 1-21-2009_

HTA86


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: how much HP can a stock mkv GTI engine block hold? (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
if you want 300whp... a K04 should do the trick!









so can a 28rs


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_DAMN! 400whp on a stock block? thats def pushing it. im assuming he doesnt have a stock clutch... i was looking at the GT35R for a bigger turbo for mine. what does he have in his?

stock clutch as well


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

they sell DSG upgrade kits to handle more power. i think theyre on the NGP website and come in stage 1 and 2


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_they sell DSG upgrade kits to handle more power. i think theyre on the NGP website and come in stage 1 and 2


_Quote »_For all VW Mk5 DSG 2.0t / R32 models, plus Audi DSG models, including all 2wd and 4wd models.
New from C2 Motorsports, flash-load performance DSG software! Designed to offer the feel of a proper manual gearbox and to make more effective use of power delivery, it works on mildly modified engines, and is an absolute must-have for power levels over 400 horsepower. Available in two stages, depending on your power level requirements.
Stage 1
Best for those with mildly modified vehicles who want the ultimate in flexibility for their DSG vehicle. Includes:
-Stock OEM hardware 
-Raised shift points 
-Raised redline 
-Raised launch control 
-Removes Auto-downshift 
Stage 2:
Supports those who have upgraded software and hardware packages, turbos, etc, and is making more power than the stock DSG transmission can handle or manage. Includes all of stage 1's features, with the following added:
-Reduced shift response 
-Increase torque limit 
-Estimated to be 400wtq capable. 
C2's Stage 2 DSG software is a must-have for those making over 400 horsepower. C2 has re-designed the DSG software to directly address the torque clamping capacity while retaining OEM clutch hardware. Gear shift points are modified to address excessive downshifting, which is very hard on the DSG unit, and directly effects your ability to put power down effectively, whether in a straight line or through the curves.
*In-car flash, please call for more information!*










Can someone explain this?!


----------

